# "Johnny Cash at Folsom and San Quentin: Photographs by Jim Marshall” Live Book Signing



## Meanderer (Apr 22, 2020)

Watch Amelia Davis, Scott B. Bomar & Marty Stuart answer questions from fans during their online book signing! (Photographer, Jim Marshall's book)


----------



## Meanderer (Apr 22, 2020)

Jim Marshall & Johnny Cash


----------



## Meanderer (Apr 23, 2020)

Jim Marshall's Album cover picture





I am always amazed that Johnny  wrote the words to "San Quentin" the day before he sang it for the first time in front of the prisoners at SQ.  He also sang "Boy  named Sue" for the first time, reading from a poem, by Shel Silverstein.   He sang "San Quentin" the first time, pausing between phrases, as the prisoners reacted wildly!

They cried out "One more time"!  

There was electric in the air, and Johnny defused it, by asking for a drink of water.  As a guard brought a glass of water out, the audience BOO'd loudly, and after a drink, he looked in the glass, pretended to pick something out, throw it on the floor, and STOMPED on it!   He then went on to repeat the song, this time at the normal speed, plowing through their reactions.  It was a powerful moment, and he was in control.


----------



## Meanderer (Apr 23, 2020)

Serving Time


----------



## Meanderer (Apr 24, 2020)

"RESTRICTIONS APPLY"......I'll Bet!!!!


----------



## Meanderer (Apr 28, 2020)




----------



## Meanderer (Apr 28, 2020)

"Cash, who had written “Folsom Prison Blues” in 1953, was intrigued by the thought of meeting inmates—and performing his song at the prison that inspired it. In November 1966, he put on a show at Folsom, and in 1968 he decided to return to record an album". 


Mugshot of Johnny Cash taken at Folsom Prison in 1966, the first time he performed there, apparently taken as a joke with the guards.


----------



## mike4lorie (Apr 29, 2020)

You've got some very impressive history there, till this day Johnny comes on the radio when I'm driving, I crack it right up like an 18-year-old... Lorie gets a kick out of me when I do that... LOL... Thanks for sharing!!


----------



## Meanderer (May 1, 2020)




----------



## Meanderer (May 1, 2020)

The blue denim jumpsuit  (LINK)









_The blue denim jumpsuit that Johnny Cash was wearing in the famous one finger salute photograph has sold at auction for $50,000 dollars.  Cash wore the jumpsuit during the rehearsal for a concert at San Quentin State Prison in 1969. He reportedly “gave the finger” in response to photographer Jim Marshall’s request for a “shot for the warden.”_


----------



## Meanderer (May 1, 2020)

San Quentin is where Cash played his first-ever prison concert on January 1, 1958, A concert that helped set Merle Haggard (then a 20-year-old San Quentin inmate) on the path forward... 





Sing me back home, before I die


----------



## Meanderer (May 1, 2020)

Ken Burns' 'Country Music': Inmate Merle Haggard saw Johnny Cash perform at San Quentin  (LINK)

"Yes, Merle Haggard was at _that _show.  A streak of teenage mischief landed the “Mama Tried” outlaw in San Quentin Prison by age 21 and, as a by-product, granted him admission to a life-changing concert hosted by the Man in Black himself, Johnny Cash. "





Performing on the "Glen Campbell Goodtime Hour".


----------



## Meanderer (May 2, 2020)




----------



## Meanderer (May 3, 2020)

If I could only fly - Merle Haggard


----------



## Meanderer (May 3, 2020)

"Merle Haggard spent the last few months of his life battling the pneumonia that finally felled him. During those months, he spent a significant amount of time in the hospital, which caused him to cancel a couple of tours. When it was suggested that he not go back on the road and rest at home, he did…while also walking across the road to his studio to record a few nuggets he’d been writing while in the hospital. His final song is titled “Kern River Blues,” which is about his memories of leaving Bakersfield in the late ‘70s. "

Kern River Blues: Haggard's Final Tune


----------



## Meanderer (May 7, 2020)




----------



## Meanderer (Jul 21, 2020)

Johnny Cash - Wanted Man - Live at San Quentin (Good Sound Quality)


Another great song from the San Quentin Prison concert of February 1969, this one co-written with Bob Dylan.


----------



## Meanderer (Jul 21, 2020)

Starkville City Jail - Johnny Cash


----------



## Meanderer (Oct 2, 2020)

Johnny Cash & Willie Nelson - Folsom Prison Blues


----------



## Meanderer (Oct 22, 2020)




----------



## Meanderer (Sep 6, 2021)

Johnny Cash Trail 50th Anniversary Limited Edition Art Collectible (2017)


----------



## Lara (Sep 6, 2021)

@Meanderer...Your video is not showing up because the URL is missing it's Bracket in the beginning.


----------



## Packerjohn (Sep 6, 2021)

Meanderer said:


>


Yap!  The politically correct police are everywhere and they are watching everything.  Even old songs!  They started with an old song, "Beat Me Baby 8 to the bar."  Now, they are after Johnny Cash.


----------



## Meanderer (Oct 16, 2021)




----------



## Aunt Bea (Oct 16, 2021)

1959


----------



## terry123 (Oct 16, 2021)

I still listen to my old cds of him, Haggard, and Willie.  The real country music!


----------



## Meanderer (Oct 16, 2021)

"I'm Leaving Now" was originally written and recorded by Johnny Cash for his 1985 album, Rainbow. In 2000, Johnny re-recorded the song as a duet with Merle Haggard for the album, American III: Solitary Man, produced by Rick Rubin.


----------

